# Have shots today, do I feed my dog before?



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

My puppy has shots scheduled for 9am today. I was wondering if I am supposed to feed her before the shots or is she supposed to go on an empty stomach?

Thank you


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If she were supposed to have surgery and anesthesia, she'd have to fast.

I'm not aware of any reason to fast before vaccinations. If there were, you should have been told when you scheduled them.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think it makes a difference for shots/ vaccinations. As Ron mentioned, I believe that is only for anesthesia.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Only for anesthesia and certain types of bloodwork. Basic heartworm test? No fasting required. Full panel? Should fast.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

The only reason I wouldn't feed before shots would be if I had a dog prone to carsick/nervous puking. Less to clean up that way LOL! Otherwise, I've never been asked not to feed before routine vet exams/shots. Besides, feeding a pup right before a vet appointment makes for an excellent chance to collect a sample for the fecal (in my case, ususally right in the PACKED waiting room <blush>).


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Your pup should be fine. I have only heard not to feed if they are to undergo surgery, but if you are worried then give them a little food this morning and then pull it a couple hours before your appt. Puppy will probably be sluggish and tired after appt anyway just like a baby, mine usually are carpets after getting shots for the rest of the day anyway


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Priss and Pedro's Mama said:


> The only reason I wouldn't feed before shots would be if I had a dog prone to carsick/nervous puking. Less to clean up that way LOL! Otherwise, I've never been asked not to feed before routine vet exams/shots. Besides, feeding a pup right before a vet appointment makes for an excellent chance to collect a sample for the fecal (in my case, ususally right in the PACKED waiting room <blush>).


Excellent warning. Other than that possibility (which can be a pain in the butt) should be no problems and this is after 45 years and bunches of dogs.


----------

